# !!!    46

## -

!  .
    .46
62.1./46.1.  -10000
51/62.1          - 2500
46.1/90.1      - 2500
90.4/68.2      - 381,36
   ,    .

  1      ,     3 ,  : 46.2/90.1.-10000

  ! !

----------


## -

- :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

46     .

----------


## -

,                 .
"            ,       . (                )."
           3      ,       -.   .

----------


## Svetishe

,       .

----------


## Elena12/77

,  ?
     -2 -3,  46  62-90.

----------


## Svetishe

> -2 -3,  46  62-90.


    -   .

----------

> -   .


        . 46.
62 90  ,   ..    .

----------

,  ,       .

----------


## -

,     /90 ,          ,            (         ),          .
     .

----------


## Svetishe

90,    .   ,       " ",   23,5 .  ,           .

----------


## -

,    3,     -.     2   -.
   1 "  "    3  90 .

----------


## Svetishe

,   1,    90           ,       .

----------


## lya.70

Svetishe,     !         !

----------


## lya.70

,     " " 6/2009 
"                          (.     5  2007 . N 145).            (            ). ,         .        .
   ,      ,        .                .         "". ,    ,          "

----------


## Svetishe

,   " ", ..             ,     .        ,          .

----------


## lya.70

,        .       ,  ""  . ,  -      ,   =   ,   ,         -    -    .    "    ".

----------

